# new!



## chfnas19 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi, I have 3 cats Johan age 10 who is an orange tabby. Nikki a 10 year old Tortoiseshell who was fostered with Johan and is just a sweet, sweet girl, and Sir Jaspur the Fearless age 1 year 5 months who is a foster fail  I look forward to some good advice and to seeing all of your collective cuteness. also have a crazy mutt.


----------



## chfnas19 (Jul 29, 2021)

I can honestly say, since I live in Michigan, that I have never had a cat (or dog) that has had a cactus injury!!! I volunteer at a no-kill shelter and I really hate when people just abandon dogs or cats. I am glad Bear found you.


----------

